
Five practical life hacks for minimalists - stervy
https://medium.com/the-minimalist/five-practical-life-hacks-for-minimalists-e0d6a1dc7f18
======
iopuy
Allow me to save you some time:

    
    
        1. Get a multitool
        2. Make exercise shorts and swim shorts the same
        3. Read book son your phone
        4. Make exercise shoes and regular shoes the same
        5. Write on mail as scratch paper!

~~~
nopassrecover
I had to check the article because I thought you were joking.

------
gayprogrammer
Is this a joke? Cut your nails with mini scissors?

These suggestions are just replacing dedicated tools with poor substitutes.
You shouldn't use a less efficient tool, just because it can technically do
multiple things (with more effort).

Throwing out possessions is a means to clarifying your thoughts and
intentions. If you use it, then keep using it.

